# Where Is The Chinese Eta 2824?



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Since ETA is restricting supply of it's movements to non swatch group companies, and anyone is free to make a ETA 2824 style movement (ETA designs are old enough to likely no longer be protected under any patent rights), where are the chinese 2824 movements ready to flood the market?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

theres already a good few seaguls around that are as good as 2824's imvho....i'll have a look at my bookmarked sites as im sure i have some sellers saved.......it might be an idea also to contact roy as he has used some alternatives to the eta in the past...

....i know that orange watches are using a seagul in place of eta's, and eddie at timefactors has also said in the past that he may use them on future projests....


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

I thought that they were ALREADY flooding the market.

Buy an automatic watch [From MILLIONS probably] in China carrying one of these clones,And i doubt that they've even HEARD of ETA.

Aside from any patent rights [For what they might have been worth to the Chinese] They have been copying these movements for YEARS.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

littlealex said:


> *
> carrying one of these clones,And i doubt that they've even HEARD of ETA*.


they will know 

some of the seagul movements are of an excellent quality, and they will only get better.....

personally speaking, i find ETA's a pain in the a r s e to work on, and i find them a little brittle....i know that im not alone in thinking this either....

granted, a lot of the sh!t that carry a low grade chinese movt in will be pretty poo, but don't under-estimate what the chinese are capable of either....some of the complications that are coming out of china are of the very highest quality....and it won't be long before a major name in the watch market will start to use these....theres already a good few that are turning to various chinese makers in the wake of the expense that ETA's cost.


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

Sea-Gull ST2130 and Hangzhou 6300 both are ETA 2824 clones.

ST2130 & HZ6300 movement tear downs

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

gigfy said:


> Sea-Gull ST2130 and Hangzhou 6300 both are ETA 2824 clones.
> 
> ST2130 & HZ6300 movement tear downs
> 
> ...


I wonder if they do deluxe versions of those movements, with a bit more attention to detail they could be on par and even overtake the swiss... as it is i'd rather have an ETA.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Most of the Marina Militare Panerai copies use Unitas/ETA copy movements....


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Most of the Marina Militare Panerai copies use Unitas/ETA copy movements....


But would you be happy with one of those movements in place of an ETA in a Â£500 watch?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the Marina Militare Panerai copies use Unitas/ETA copy movements....
> ...


yeah......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I doubt you would notice the difference really.......

If it means the watch is Â£500 because of the Chinese movement and Â£1000 if it was a ETA then yeah...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting bit towards the end of the "tear-down" report, that it can now cost more to nickel-plate than gold plate? (Due to costs of nickel plating waste disposal!) 

Will we see more gold plating on parts and movements then? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

mel said:


> Interesting bit towards the end of the "tear-down" report, that it can now cost more to nickel-plate than gold plate? (Due to costs of nickel plating waste disposal!)
> 
> Will we see more gold plating on parts and movements then? :lol:


Lol! Gold-plated everything for economic reasons.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> But would you be happy with one of those movements in place of an ETA in a Â£500 watch?





jasonm said:


> If it means the watch is Â£500 because of the Chinese movement and Â£1000 if it was a ETA then yeah...


The fact is though,That the watch carrying the China movement wont cost you anything near Â£500.

And that compared to the watch carrying the ETA

...you'll save BUNDLES of money  .


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Most of the Marina Militare Panerai copies use Unitas/ETA copy movements....


These are Sea-Gull ST36xx and Hangzhou 9000 series movements. They both make them with varying designs but the main difference is that the ST36 beats at 21,600bph and the HZ9000 beats at 18,000bph.

One surefire way to tell them apart.

Sea-Gull

http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachments/f72/105925d1211189133-seagull-3620-movement-helenarou%2520dagger%25202-seagull-jpg

Hangzhou

http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachments/f72/105923d1211188343-seagull-3620-movement-helenarou%2520needle%25202-hangzhou-jpg

cheers,

gigfy


----------

